# Shop Tip 0.0; Tools



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

0.0 The most expensive tool you will ever buy is a cheap tool.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheap quality tools generally don't work quite right. 

For cheap I got a craftsman radial arm saw from 1980 or so for free on craigslist. Runs like a top, quiet,smooth and cuts like a dream. Put about 100 in it to make a large table, and get a decent blade. 

I also got a 1960s craftsman 4" planer for $20 on craigslist. After a good cleaning and a new belt it runs like new. 

They're good quality and made to last. 

I have a cheap harbor freight lathe 4x5 that needs a lot of tuning. It's more of a pre assembled kit than a running machine. 

Cheap quality or badly abused tools will eternally give trouble, costing time fustration and wasted material. As well as the cost of that tool after being replaced with a good one.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We may put our place up for sale this spring. I was wondering about moving my tools, or selling them. I've been thinking about the quality thing myself and have thought about paying to have them moved rather than buying new stuff that is probably not as good.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of my very best tools are old junk from a 2nd hand store. Many years ago I needed a good wood plane and went to the hardware store to see what they had. I was picturing the "Stanley" plane my Dad had. I found they had two. 

One was a Stanley at a price I could not afford... but even if I could, it was so pretty it would have had to be kept in the china cabinet for display. 
The other was a folded piece of sheet metal with a single edge razor blade for the cutting iron. I doubt if it could have planed balsawood.

I happen to go to a "JUNQUE" store and found a Stanley plane just like the one my Dad had and it was $5.00. I now have many tools that are high quality and I got them at a price I could afford. Some required some cleaning and some cutting edges needed extensive sharpening, but I expect these tools to be passed on to my kids and grandkids. Or possibly some other person will find them cheap at a junque store just like I did.

Unfortunately, finding a needed tool at a 2nd hand store or garage sale is not often done. So, Jerry, keep your tools if you expect to use them where you are moving to. You might be able to replace them, but the price will make your eyes bug out, or they will be lousy tools, or you may have to do without until you happen upon a needed tool at a garage sale or in a junk store.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Old tools that were made in America (back when we made such things here) are generally high quality assuming they weren't beat up or aren't worn out. Newer stuff from Craftsman, Skil, and the like aren't nearly the quality those brands once had a reputation for. 

Jerry - if you have older quality tools made in the USA, I'd say keep them 'cause it would cost you an arm and a leg to replace them - assuming they can be replaced at all..


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I suppose it's okay to use a cheap tool for that "s0b tool" Dwight mentioned in another post.
















Best,
David Meashey


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

The cost of moving tools is generally a fraction of what it costs to buy new. 

Also if your using a moving company. Keep an eye on the people loading the boxes. Don't let them bring their vehicle close by, since a box or 2 or more can disappear into their vehicles. 

And have the boxes numbered like kitchen 1/20 2/20 etc so it is easier to keep track if any box is missing. 

Also have someone in the family sitting out front watching everything to make sure all the boxes get into the moving truck. 

Also number the boxes 1-whatever so you know exactly how many you have and if any goes missing. Make a crib sheet with what you have in each box to help find the critical stuff at the new place, and to let the company know exactly what got stolen if that happens 

This is what I learned the hard way since when we moved the truck driver got some guys from in front of a home improvement shop, and we did not watch them. 

Stuff that was in the family for generations went missing. We remember something happening but didn't speak up or check the helpers vehicles. It took a year or so to realize what got taken. It took that long to unpack and put away the stuff from all the boxes. 

Hopefully passing on and posting these tips will help stop anyone else from getting anything stolen when using a moving company.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JPCaputo on 03 Feb 2012 11:46 AM 
The cost of moving tools is generally a fraction of what it costs to buy new. 

Also if your using a moving company. Keep an eye on the people loading the boxes. Don't let them bring their vehicle close by, since a box or 2 or more can disappear into their vehicles. 

And have the boxes numbered like kitchen 1/20 2/20 etc so it is easier to keep track if any box is missing. 

Also have someone in the family sitting out front watching everything to make sure all the boxes get into the moving truck. 

This is what I learned the hard way since when we moved the truck driver got some guys from in front of a home improvement shop, and we did not watch them. 

Also number the boxes 1-whatever so you know exactly if any goes missing. 

Stuff that was in the family for generations went missing. We remember something happening but didn't speak up or check the helpers vehicles. It took a year or so to realize what got taken. It took that long to unpack and put away the stuff from all the boxes. 

Hopefully passing on and posting these tips will help 


I would not trust my tools to be moved by any movers! I would rent a small trailer and move the stuff myself. Nice covered trailer will be able to hold table saws, radial saws, drill presses, etc. Not a big deal and YOU have control in how your tools are treated and I'm very sure you won't have to stand guard over them.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Quality old tools cannot be beat. I have tools from my grandfather, built in the 20's and from my Uncle built in the 30's. This was all before plastic; not only did they build tools with pride then but they also built them to be able to be repaired when needed. My Grandfather was a pattern maker; he would not compromise on tools. My uncle was an early scuba diver and made a lot of his equipment, valves and such, these cannot be compromised on. To this day, and even though he’s in his 80’s he designs and builds most of the equipment they use today. 

Don't sell your tools; you have already spent a lifetime getting them it will take another life time to replace them.


----------

